Ask HN: Is Hacker News Blocked by China's Great Firewall Now? - HAL9OOO
======
mtmail
Looks like it. No idea if that's new
[http://www.chinafirewalltest.com/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.c...](http://www.chinafirewalltest.com/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.com)

~~~
HAL9OOO
Yeah it's new :(. Interesting, wonder what changed their mind.

~~~
cltsang
Any platform that allows debate about anything related to china is doom to be
blocked by china.

Open and honest discussion leads to truth. And truth about china is not
allowed in china.

